# Vehicle carrier jhb to cpt



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Does anyone know of a carrier that will transport a double cab bakkie from boksburg jhb to cape town but leaving today already?


----------



## abdul (25/11/14)

i know my cousin used the train to send his car down to CT, costs like R4000 if i remember correctly


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

abdul said:


> i know my cousin used the train to send his car down to CT, costs like R4000 if i remember correctly


yeah that is the price but the train only leaves jhb on thursday at 3pm. thanks tho


----------



## Humbolt (25/11/14)

Shosholoza Meyl, maybe?


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Humbolt said:


> Shosholoza Meyl, maybe?



never heard of that.


----------



## Humbolt (25/11/14)

They do vehicle transport from Joburg to Cape TOwn
https://www.shosholozameyl.co.za/general-info.html


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Humbolt said:


> They do vehicle transport from Joburg to Cape TOwn
> https://www.shosholozameyl.co.za/general-info.html



thanks man will check out the site and give them a call right away


----------



## Humbolt (25/11/14)

Good luck! Hope you're not too late.


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

email sent


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Humbolt said:


> Good luck! Hope you're not too late.


looks like the train only leaves wednesday to be here on thursday. but will wait on the email response. thanks


----------

